# Audi A7, S7, RS7 receive 2014 "All-Star" Award from AUTOMOBILE Magazine



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*HERNDON, Va., April 8, 2014* - Audi of America announced that AUTOMOBILE Magazine has selected the 2014 Audi A7, S7, and RS7 models to receive the 2014 All-Star award. AUTOMOBILE Magazine editors called the Audi A7 "the epitome of sophistication, style, substance, and comfort - equally wonderful to look at, to sit in, and to drive."

This year marks the third straight year the A7 model line has been recognized by AUTOMOBILE Magazine for a prestigious award. The first award was the 2012 Automobile of the Year award for the Audi A7 3.0T which was awarded upon its introduction for the U.S. marketplace. The second year included the addition of the Audi S7, where the first All-Star award was awarded. The 2014 All-Star award has now included the whole A7 model line with the addition of the fuel efficient TDI and the RS 7 performance models.

AUTOMOBILE Magazine chooses its All-Stars from the complete array of vehicles on sale in the U.S. for the 2014 model year, including passenger cars, sports cars, sport-utilities, minivans, and trucks. The magazine's collective editorial staff and contributors cast their private ballots after three days of driving a variety of 2014 contenders at GingerMan Raceway in South Haven, Mich., as well as on public roads.

For the first time, AUTOMOBILE Magazine's staff took all ten winners on a great American road trip, from AUTOMOBILE'S editorial offices in Ann Arbor, Michigan, to New Orleans. The team had the opportunity to take the 2014 Audi RS 7 on their trip - "the magazine's editors continue to be charmed by its combination of speed, utility, style, and long-distance comfort."


----------

